# application code



## butterflysmile (Oct 27, 2011)

our ent dr wants to bill for the application of the drug mitomycin.  the dr used a 2mg per 5ml solution that the pledgets had been dipped in and then were placed on the wound.  the procedure was Microdirect laryngoscopy and Microdirect Bronchoscopy w/co2 laser and Mitomycin application.
Can anyone give me the application code?  Maybe direct me to so documentation for the application code.

thanks:  confused:


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 27, 2011)

There is no such code that I am aware of, your surgeon obviously laser excised a vocal cord lesion and than applied a medication to the wound, that would be considered part of the procedure; as this was done in an OR setting, you could not bill for the medication either.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## butterflysmile (Oct 27, 2011)

thank you


----------

